# Configuracion de la red en /etc/conf.d/: net o network

## opotonil

Por casualidad hoy me he fijado que en /etc/conf.d/ a parte del fichero "net" existe otro "network" por lo que me quedo con la duda de si el "net", de toda la vida, ha quedado anticuado y hay que migrar la configuracion al "network" o sino ¿para que vale este ultimo? ya que hechandole una ojeada parece para lo mismo...

Lo primero que se me ocurrio es que tubiera que ver con openrc pero revisando la guia de migracion no veo que se mencione, asi que imagino que en algun emerge no estubiera atento y se me pasara la informacion.

Salu2.

PD: sigo usando el "net" sin problemas.

----------

## gringo

pues esta misma pregunta la he hecho yo tb. varias veces y nadie me la supo contestar. Creo haber leído que network iba a ser el sustiuto de net pero no encuentro ninguna referencia ahora mismo. De hecho el script /etc/init.d/network tb. existe y es básicamente idéntico a net.lo asi que entiendo que ambos coexisten ahora mismo por motivos que desconozco.

saluetes

----------

## opotonil

Pues estamos los dos igual...

A parte lo he visto mentado en este how-to, pero no es documentacion oficial... de hecho segun dice "net" esta anticuado pero tampoco lo dice con mucha seguridad:

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/LXC#Networking_Options

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Here's how I'm doing it using the new /etc/conf.d/network configuration file (I believe the old /etc/conf.d/net and associated scripts are only there for backward compatibility)
> 
> 

 

Salu2.

PD: parece interesante lo del LXC pero creo que aun esta un poco verde...

----------

## quilosaq

Yo creo que /etc/network está pensado para un futuro no muy lejano. No puedo dar ninguna referencia de lo que digo, sólo lo deduzco de la lectura del archivo *Quote:*   

>  /usr/share/doc/openrc-0.8.2-r1/README.newnet.bz2

  del paquete openrc en la versión que tengo instalada.

----------

